
Highlights and video from Supercomputing 2011 show - sylviebarak
http://www.eetimes.com/electronics-news/4230751/Highlights-from-Supercomputing-11
======
dblaza
Supercomputing sounds esoteric but this tech will be mainstream in a few years

------
nherbw
Can't wait to have a 1TFLOP/s chip in my mobile devices!

------
rickmerritt-eet
Great use of video

